
Law Professor Letter to Senate Finance Committee (regarding ACTA) - llambda
http://infojustice.org/senatefinance-may2012
======
dredmorbius
Fix title: "Law ProfessorS Sign Group Letter Against ACTA to Senate Finance
Committee".

Pretty impressive list of signatories as well, highlights (full list of 50
runs a bit long):

Margot Kaminskik Yale Law School Tyler T. Ochoa, Santa Clara University School
of Law Lawrence Lessig, Harvard Law School Pam Samuelson Berkeley Law

------
SagelyGuru
I suspect their letter will be ignored. How many senators do _they_ control?

